# Titey 2K



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan is an amazing dog and I truly hope to meet you both at some point.

Congratulations to a very special team on reaching another dream


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is an amazing accomplishment! Way to go Michelle, and Titan!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Titan is a truly amazing dog. Congratulations to a wonderful, talented team.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow!!!! What a team! I love this  Congratulations on an amazing milestone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that is just amazing!! Hugest congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a wonderful accomplishment for you both. Congratulations. I can't even imagine how much time and effort went into 2001 OTCH pts. and UDX16.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How smokes 2001 OTCH points, that is insane and spectacular! Big huge congratulations to Team Titey 2K! I love the nickname! The two of your clearly love stepping into the ring together, that is the best part!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Would love to see him work, any YouTube video's out there? What an amazing team you are!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's an amazing feat!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That is an amazing accomplishment.

So excited and happy for you both.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats. 
But I think the nickname should be, Titey Y Stop @ 2K.
What a team!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> What a wonderful accomplishment for you both. Congratulations. I can't even imagine how much time and effort went into 2001 OTCH pts. and UDX16.


It was worth every second... I love the time we have spent showing and meeting new people.. I am actually a very shy person so it has done wonders for me. I have three families ... my real family, my work family and my dog family. I have been able to travel from one coast to another and spend time with some fantastic people, I have been blessed in a lot of ways and am very grateful for every second I get to spend doing what we love..We won't even talk about the money..I could be one of the priceless commercials for sure..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay, Titey Pants!!  So happy for the both of you and I'm glad that I can say I've seen you both in person before. That's always the best part, watching your friends in the ring and see them shine.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Made this last week of my buddy Titan


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the accomplishment!


----------

